# Dixie at Varner Feb 1st



## bsanders (Jan 24, 2014)

Gonna get the year started at Varner. Blast off will be 7am and weigh in will be at 3pm. Remember to read the rules and have the registration page filled out. www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com. Go to registration and copy and print the form out. Remember to have membership fee($35 per angler) and tourney fee($50 per boat) ready. Looks like it's gonna be on the chilly side so dress warm. See y'all at Varner!!!


----------



## ja88red (Jan 24, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## wwright713 (Jan 25, 2014)

After the last two weeks it should feel like summer!  I might need an insulated rain suit water in the forecast as well!!!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 25, 2014)

It keeps changing, it said earlier this morning we might be fishing with a few snow flurries but it just says rain now and they keep bumping the temps up thru out the week which is a great thing.


----------



## ja88red (Jan 25, 2014)

I sure hope the forecast gets better...


----------



## ja88red (Jan 26, 2014)

What time will you be at the ramp?


----------



## bsanders (Jan 26, 2014)

Gonna try to get there around 6:15.


----------



## ja88red (Jan 26, 2014)

bsanders said:


> Gonna try to get there around 6:15.



is there a gate? me and the partner are leaving athens at 5:15


----------



## bsanders (Jan 27, 2014)

There is a gate. They usually have the gate open before 6.


----------



## ja88red (Jan 27, 2014)

bsanders said:


> There is a gate. They usually have the gate open before 6.



Sounds good see you Saturday


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 27, 2014)

Anybody remember what the ramp fee is?


----------



## revoslinger (Jan 27, 2014)

10 bucks I believe


----------



## bsanders (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep 10 bucks


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok cool. thanks


----------



## ja88red (Jan 28, 2014)

Been shoveling snow out of my boat I got to run a wire...


----------



## DEZZY (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone need a partner? Dont know much about varner but would be a great net man...


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 29, 2014)

*Partner*



DEZZY said:


> Anyone need a partner? Dont know much about varner but would be a great net man...



Hey Dezzy! If you still need a partner, I may be interested! Would we be fishing out of your boat? If not, I've got a two man raft that will float for half a day!


----------



## DEZZY (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess we would have to fish out of a trashcan lid thats the only boat i could come up with and a paddle so i guess a raft would be better... &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## DOBCAngler (Jan 29, 2014)

I can fish if someone pays the airfare.  I caught a fish once at Varner about 6 years ago.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I'm out anyway....Just realized I've got to send my Zebco in for repair!


----------



## DEZZY (Jan 29, 2014)

Man bein without the zebco will make a fisherman cry like a baby. I have not got that much experince with a zebco i still us a canepole. But one heck of a net man!!!!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 29, 2014)

RR, ditch the zebco and go with that new kvd master caster with the dual ball bearing overdrive.


----------



## ChadF821 (Jan 31, 2014)

You guys think it will take a 20lb + sac to win?


----------



## bsanders (Jan 31, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jan 31, 2014)

See y'all in the morning.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 31, 2014)

See yall in the morning. Make sure to have reg forms filled out and tourney fee and membership fee. $50 per boat tourney fee and $35 per angler membership fee.


----------



## ja88red (Jan 31, 2014)

Ready to catch some fish and enjoy meeting everyone


----------



## donald-f (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, who won today and weight?


----------



## meeks88 (Feb 1, 2014)

I heard it was a little over 18 lbs caught by Yarter


----------



## bsanders (Feb 1, 2014)

At supper with the fam. Will update shortly.


----------



## bloodhound1 (Feb 1, 2014)

How many boats?


----------



## bsanders (Feb 1, 2014)

We had 19 Boats. Blake Yarter and Chris Peters took first place today with an 18.63lb 4 fish sack. 2nd place went to Nicholas Skinner and Trey Crenshaw with a 10.49lb 2 fish sack. 3rd and Big Fish honors went to Aaron Ratliff and Dereck Hunter with a Varner toad that pushed the scales to 9.26lbs. 8 out of 19 boats weighed in a bag today so it was a tough day for most, but those who caught fish caught good fish. Great job Blake and Chris!


----------



## bsanders (Feb 1, 2014)

We had a 9.26, an 8.08 and a 7.25 weighed in today.


----------



## ja88red (Feb 2, 2014)

We had a big fat zero on the day but still had fun


----------



## ChadF821 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Big one from Varner*

Sure would been a good one for the weigh in.


----------

